# Un talkies walkies pour envoyer des messages gratuits...



## dylan-dog (17 Avril 2003)

Hello tout le monde! Ma situation est la suivante; à moins de 200mètres j'ai une amie (sourde-muette) qui, hélas, n'a pas internet et ni de portable (problèmes financiers) - et je cherche, un talkies walkies permettant de s'envoyer des messages courts (texto, petits textes, SMS) pour pouvoir se donner des nouvelles... Elle habite à seulement 100m environ de chez moi. Je ne sais pas où chercher donc si vous pouvez me conseiller, ce serait gentil. Merci bien et je me réjouis de vous lire.


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Rien ne vaut la vraie communication.


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Sans rire, pourquoi chercher a tendre un fil avec des pots de yaourts alors que vous pouvez vous voir ?


----------



## dylan-dog (17 Avril 2003)

Problèmes familiaux! La situation est complexe; mais je sais ce dont j'ai besoin et ce qu'il me faut! Aussi, avec des téléphones en duo n'est-il pas possible de s'envoyer des messages via les deux téléphones...? Sans payer les frais de transmission vu que c'est de "l'interne"...


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

J'y connais rien.

J'aurais bien voulu répondre, mais j'y connais rien...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Avril 2003)

rien n'est gratuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il faut meme payer le bois maintenant pour les signaux de fumée


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

Salut dylan-dog !
Je voudrais bien t'aider, malheureusement, je ne connais aucun talky capable d'échanger des messages "textes" de type SMS, textos ou autres.
Certains talkies ont une option avec laquelle tu peux envoyer des codes-chiffres, mais pas de textes...
Mais, je me renseigne plus avant et je ne manquerai pas de reprendre contact avec toi si je trouve une solution !
Amitiés,
thebig


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * rien n'est gratuit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

malheureusement oui...

Sinon, il y a aussi les scotchs sur les vitres : X ...


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Y a encore des choses gratuites...

Une poignée de main par exemple....

Mais bon...


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Ilitch:</font><hr /> * Y a encore des choses gratuites...

Une poignée de main par exemple....

Mais bon...
* 

[/QUOTE]

Encore faut-il avoir le bras long... 100 M, c'est pas à la portée du premier venu !!


----------



## Ilitch (17 Avril 2003)

Faut laisser faire la justice...

La justice a le bras long, elle....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Avril 2003)

Re dylan-dog !
Mauvaises nouvelles ! je viens de contacter un ami radio-amateur compétent dans tout ce qui est radio-communication : à part des systèmes "pros" hors de prix, pas de talkies abordables qui puissent transmettre du texte...
En ce qui concerne les téléphones : pas de possibilité de transmettre du texte en "interne" sans passer par un opérateur téléphonique, donc sans payer (de toutes façons, je ne te verrais pas installer un câble de +/- 100 m entre la maison de ta copine et la tienne...).
La seule solution, malheureusement payante reste le GSM avec les SMS ou les textos......


----------



## nato kino (17 Avril 2003)

Ou internet encore...; mais pas gratuit non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ou internet encore...; mais pas gratuit non plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

De ce coté j'avais pensé à l'airport qui, dans ce cas pourrait permettre des échanges sans passer par le net.
Il y a un petit truc qui permet d'envoyer des messages instantanés, quand on est connecté via réseau (Airport ou Ethernet d'ailleurs),
il suffit d'aller dans Préférences Système -&gt; décocher le partage de fichier (ce qui ouvre une boite de dialogue pour prévenir les autres )
 on peut y taper son message -&gt; envoyer,et,annuler la déconnection.
Ce qui équivaut à du message instantané sur réseau, sans passer par le net.

Evidement, il y a le coût, mais vu les prix de la téléphonie !  à voir si une bidouille sur une machine d'occaz pouvant gérer OS X, ne serait pas interressante.

Et puis si des gens devaient avoir un accès prioritaire au net , il me semble que ton amie est bien placée, c'est dommage !

Voilà Dylan-Dog bonne chance dans tes recherches.


----------



## pem (20 Avril 2003)

Comme système, y'a plus simple : iChat rendezvous


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

Tu as tout à fait raison ,et, depuis septembre en plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est vrai que chez moi, comme on est cablés , on utilise iChat mais pas rendez vous pour les messages !

(Bah, disons que ça reste toujours utilisable dans les entreprises ou certains ports sont fermés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## ficelle (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> *(Bah, disons que ça reste toujours utilisable dans les entreprises ou certains ports sont fermés 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )   * 

[/QUOTE]

en reseau interne, autant utiliser la messagerie rendez-vous, c'est plus securisé, et bien plus rapide.
ça devient meme une belle alternative au classique partage de fichier pour un echange ponctuel


----------



## ficelle (20 Avril 2003)

pour dylan, à defaut de langage des signes, je recommande la bonne vieille feuille de papier.
si tu maitrises le pliage, tu peux faire de jolis avions capables de se poser sur la fenetre de ta cops' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'est vraiment pas loin, 100 metres...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

en reseau interne, autant utiliser la messagerie rendez-vous, c'est plus securisé, et bien plus rapide.
ça devient meme une belle alternative au classique partage de fichier pour un echange ponctuel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui je viens d'essayer pour voir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme quoi même au bar on avance, on avance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ce truc de boite de dialogue est bien cuit depuis septembre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis Août même


----------



## ficelle (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Ce truc de boite de dialogue est bien cuit depuis septembre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Depuis Août même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

est quand est-ce qu'on le mange ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

Mais c'est de la meeeeeerde !!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 

en reseau interne, autant utiliser la messagerie rendez-vous, c'est plus securisé, et bien plus rapide.
ça devient meme une belle alternative au classique partage de fichier pour un echange ponctuel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon finalement bien que les contacts rendez vous apparaissent  sur les deux Macs,
il m'est impossible d'envoyer des messages par iChat ( rendez vous ) , la messagerie (rdv ) étant bien sur activée, 
alors que les alertes de déconnexion réseau comme expliquées plus haut, passent sans problème.
Les machines sont connectées via  routeur je vais jeter un oeuil, il doit y avoir un port à mapper !?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2003)

Ok ça y est.

Il fallait ouvrir le port 5298 dans le coupe feu OSX 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc si on est sur reseau et que l'administrateur a fermé ce port,
le coup des messages de "déconnexion", reste une alternative valable,
sauf que toutes les machines connectées le recevront bien sur.


----------



## Yama (22 Avril 2003)

et en tentant de recupérer un truc du genre Tatou, Tribu... je sais pas quoi.

tu sais les trucs pour gamin d'il y a 5-6 ans.

je sais aps si ça marche encore.

sinon n'y a t'il pas un endrois ou vous passez tout les jours et ou vous pourriez cacher discreztement des messages papier.

peut être recupérer un vieux système morse.
Il doit y avoir moyen de transformer le signal sonore en signale lumineux.

Ou sinon tu récupère les envellopes de banque, poste, truc officiel.
tu remplaces son nom en trucquant ur l'ordi et à la place des comptes, pub...etc tu lui mets un mot...





il y a toujours un moyen.
ces gens n'ont pas d'immagination.

surtout pour une fille ! on trouve toujours

soit astucieux.
les vieilles méthodes combiné à l'ordi : voiales pistes que tu dois explorer.

si c'est des messages vraiment instantanée que tu souhaites.
on doit trouver aussi.
peut tu voir sa maison qui est a cent mètre : du morse à la lampe torche


----------



## barbarella (22 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par dylan-dog:</font><hr /> * Problèmes familiaux! La situation est complexe; mais je sais ce dont j'ai besoin et ce qu'il me faut! Aussi, avec des téléphones en duo n'est-il pas possible de s'envoyer des messages via les deux téléphones...? Sans payer les frais de transmission vu que c'est de "l'interne"...   * 

[/QUOTE]

En fait il y a plusieurs problèmes, pour commencer des problèmes familiaux, les parents font-il barrage ? Ensuite un problème financier .

Pourquoi ne pas aller frapper à la porte de ces personnes, leur parler, leur expliquer, leur demander à voir leur fille ? 

Il me semble que ce serait  plus simple, que de chercher des solutions qui ne tiendront la route qu'un temps.


----------



## Amok (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

En fait il y a plusieurs problèmes, pour commencer des problèmes familiaux, les parents font-il barrage ? Ensuite un problème financier .

Pourquoi ne pas aller frapper à la porte de ces personnes, leur parler, leur expliquer, leur demander à voir leur fille ? 

Il me semble que ce serait  plus simple, que de chercher des solutions qui ne tiendront la route qu'un temps.




* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah voila... Il a écouté tes conseils et est allé voir la famille "adverse"... Résultat, plus de nouvelles depuis le 21, et les coups de fusil que les voisins ont entendus...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Bah voila... Il a écouté tes conseils et est allé voir la famille "adverse"... Résultat, plus de nouvelles depuis le 21, et les coups de fusil que les voisins ont entendus...



* 

[/QUOTE]












Il aurait du prevenir aussi qu'il était corse


----------



## Muludovski (1 Mai 2003)

Euh?...


----------

